# Stray Pigeon Watching Mine



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

Off the wall question.. Yesterday my 2 Rollers and my Wild pigeon raised since young returned home from flight. As I looked around I noticed a white/beige pigeon checking my coop out and the 3 birds sitting that just returned. I believe this bird followed mine home. The wild pigeon I have has not been paired up yet. Could this just be a curious bird that dosen't belong with another group or just a curious bird? This bird sat perched cleaning his/herself about 20ft from my birds. Then jump in closer 5ft and finally flew away. Is this a normal thing? Just curuious birds. This bird was very nice looking and hoping it returns. I did not see any leg bands. Just released them again today to find this bird again. Just not use to seeing white/beige wild birds in my area.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Looks like your flock may be growing. I get that and even have them go down my drop trap. They are just looking for better homes and opportunities or your wild pigeon has found a mate. Anyhow, good luck and I hope the curious bird stays and get some of your precious love.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

jmaxpsi said:


> Looks like your flock may be growing. I get that and even have them go down my drop trap. They are just looking for better homes and opportunities or your wild pigeon has found a mate. Anyhow, good luck and I hope the curious bird stays and get some of your precious love.


What a lovely thought.


----------



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

The stray just flew over with my hen roller. Fingers crossed


----------



## ~pigeonlover~ (Jan 14, 2004)

good luck with the stray i always got lots when i use to fly mine back home


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

I have the same happening here, however I have a white flock and need to keep it that way, Ive already had one bluebar feral mate with a hen and now ive got some white and grey birds that i cant use for the weddings. Ive tried to send the ferals back to the ferals living in town but they keep flying back to pigeon paradise here!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

i have that happen here too but the local coopers kinda keep them away now


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Youre lucky Lokota Loft, our birds of prey (BOPS) prefer my whites. Peregrine falcons mainly but also crows which like to catch the fantails and YBs.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If you think you might let this one make his home at your place, it would be best to quarantine him for a while ... stray birds can bring sickness, even if they look OK.

We had a white pigeon 'camp out' by our aviary, evidently attracted by the many birds we have and all the activity. After a couple of days we took her in and kept her is isolation for a while, in the next hospital cage to a Belgian racer we had recently agreed to give a home to (broken wing). Almost right away they were making the courting sounds and the racer was strutting, so they eventually went into the aviary as a pair 

John


----------

